# Bontrager BITS Multi-Tool vs Elite Multi-Tool



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

On the Trek web site, there are two "multi-tools" that look very similar...

Bontrager BITS Integrated Multi-Tool

Bontrager Elite Multi-Tool

Is the latter (Elite) pretty much the same as the former (BITS), only lighter due to the sides of the tool being hallowed-out?

Will the Elite tool fit in the BITS container on the 2020 Trek Domane? 

I have the BITS Integration tool but the weight weenie in me is looking for ways to shave every little gram on my chubby bike


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I had the same question today. The elite tool is $5 cheaper, too.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks like the Elite has a Phillips head screwdriver and the BITS doesn't.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

velodog said:


> Looks like the Elite has a Phillips head screwdriver and the BITS doesn't.


True that. Heck, if the Elite tool is the same size, it's a way better deal! Less money, one more tool, lighter weight. 

Am I the only one who is confused about how one would ask a question on the FAQ section at the bottom of the product pages on the Trek web site? Some products have a pile of questions and answers but I see no way to ask a question (hence my posting here.)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

maybe shoot [email protected] a pm? FWIW I just stuck my existing multitool in the BITS bag, like a savage.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

The BITS tool fits inside the door under the bottle cage on the Domane. There's a nifty little holder for it built right in.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Correct, but what I want to know is if the Elite tool fits in that same location since the Elite tool is cheaper and lighter.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Correct, but what I want to know is if the Elite tool fits in that same location since the Elite tool is cheaper and lighter.


The elite tool won't fit in that holder, you'd have to put it in the bag. I can't see how the Elite would be much lighter than the BITS. The BITS is half the size.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

202cycle said:


> The elite tool won't fit in that holder, you'd have to put it in the bag. I can't see how the Elite would be much lighter than the BITS. The BITS is half the size.


Is the size listed somewhere on the web site and I'm just not seeing it? That's kind of the problem... based on just the pictures on the web site, they look like they could be the same size and shape.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Is the size listed somewhere on the web site and I'm just not seeing it? That's kind of the problem... based on just the pictures on the web site, they look like they could be the same size and shape.


The size is not listed on the website that I can see. I'm only able to tell you because I am in my store looking at the two side by side.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

202cycle said:


> The size is not listed on the website that I can see. I'm only able to tell you because I am in my store looking at the two side by side.


Ah, perfect! My LBS's don't carry either tool. Thanks for solving the mystery :thumbsup:

If you get bored, would you mind snapping a photo of both tools next to each other and posting it here? That'd help-out future visitors to this site that have the same question.


----------

